# Paris Hilton – Staatsanwalt fordert Knast



## Mandalorianer (1 Sep. 2010)

*Paris Hilton – Staatsanwalt fordert Knast*​
Inzwischen wird ihr das Lachen wohl doch noch vergangen sein. Paris Hiltons Sorglosigkeit mitten in ihrem Kokain-Skandal scheint absolut fehl am Platz. Ein Promi-Bonus wird der Blondine wahrscheinlich nicht gewährt, wenn entschieden wird, ob sie hinter Gitter wandert oder nicht. Nach ihrer Festnahme am Wochenende wurde die Hotelerbin nun wegen Kokainbesitz angeklagt. Im Falle einer Verurteilung droht ihr eine mehrjährige Haftstrafe.

Bezirksstaatsanwalt David Roger fordert, dass Paris in den Knast wandert. Aus Gerichtsdokumenten geht hervor, dass die Polizei in Paris Handtasche 0,8 Gramm Kokain fand. In Nevada kein Kavaliersdelikt. Ein Insider: „Rogers toleriert keine Promis, die nach Las Vegas kommen und glauben, mit gesetzeswidrigem Verhalten davon zu kommen. Es wird extrem schwierig für Paris werden, sich dieser Anklage zu entziehen, trotz des brillanten Geschickes ihres Anwalts David Chesnoff.“


Zufällig stehen in Las Vegas Wahlen an, David Rogers bemüht sich um eine Wiederwahl, so eine Quelle: „Es handelt sich um einen prominenten Fall, kurz vor einer sehr wichtigen Wahl. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass bei dieser Anklage nicht verhandelt wird.“ Rogers erhielt übrigens schon große mediale Aufmerksamkeit, als O.J. Simpson in den Knast wanderte.

Paris behauptet jedenfalls weiterhin, dass sie vom Kokain nichts wusste – sie hielt den Tüteninhalt für Kaugummi. Am 27. Oktober wird die Blondine vor Gericht erscheinen müssen.

*Na da sind wir ja alle gespannt 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2010)

Ich schließe mich der Forderung des Staatsanwalts an


----------



## syd67 (6 Sep. 2010)

paris in den knast und das fuer mehrere jahre???
wenns so ist wird der fotograph der danach die ersten nipslips von ihr macht steinreich


----------



## Katzun (7 Sep. 2010)

> Ein Promi-Bonus wird der Blondine wahrscheinlich nicht gewährt



wers glaubt wird seelig


----------



## Q (7 Sep. 2010)

jedenfalls wirkte sie bei der Verhaftung nicht grad sorgenfrei 

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...edly-possessing-cocaine-01-09-2010-x-5-a.html


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Sep. 2010)

*Ich seh das ein wenig anders  wegen einer Lappalie in den Knast , mögen das die
die Gesetze in den Staaten sein . Guten heissen tue ich das sicherlich auch nicht egal wer sowas macht.
Bei uns kommt man mit sowas mit einem Augenzwinkern davon ne kleine Geldstrafe und den Lappen biste los 

Biste ein Person der Öffentlichkeit wirste gleich Knallhart bestraft.
Naja ... und unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht .

Grus Gollum
*


----------



## BlueLynne (8 Sep. 2010)

syd67 schrieb:


> paris in den knast und das fuer mehrere jahre???
> wenns so ist wird der fotograph der danach die ersten nipslips von ihr macht steinreich



wieso nicht schon im Knast ?


----------



## BlueLynne (8 Sep. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> jedenfalls wirkte sie bei der Verhaftung nicht grad sorgenfrei
> 
> http://www.celebboard.net/internati...edly-possessing-cocaine-01-09-2010-x-5-a.html



so doof ist die auch nicht, daß sie da freudig ihren Mini hochzieht .....


----------

